# Fluval 206 Gasket Lubricant



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I'm not familiar with fluval filters, but on my old marine land I would just use regular Vaseline. Never had an issue.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree that regular Vaseline is normally just fine since aquarium filters don't normally use plain rubber seals or o-rings.

I did NOT see that any of the products you linked to are safe for potable or drinking water use.


----------



## mourya (Dec 12, 2017)

but doesnt vasiline affect the rubber after a few days?


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

never had an issue, the filter is over 25 years old and as far as I know it is using the original gasket


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quagulator said:


> never had an issue, the filter is over 25 years old and as far as I know it is using the original gasket


Same here. I use vaseline also. Different rubbers are affected differently by different lubricants.

Here's a list of "food grade' silicone lubes on Amazon if you want to stick with silicone.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...refix=food+grade,tools,173&crid=35K91195UC7VQ


----------



## RLee (Sep 21, 2008)

mourya said:


> but doesnt vasiline affect the rubber after a few days?


Maybe but not enough to matter. I have used Vaseline for years and have not found issues with seal deterioration. It does leave a slightly oily residue in the water and whatever you put it on. It also turns a light creamy color after it has been exposed to water. Still no issues. I have also tried silicone grease just like you first posted. Worked fine as well no issues with flora and fauna. I have since used glycerin. This https://www.walmart.com/ip/Humco-Gl...35&wl11=local&wl12=10417582&wl13=2206&veh=sem because I wanted to fill my bubble counter with something that wouldn't evaporate like distilled water does. It works great for a seal lube as well. Oh and a few times I used silicone shock oil for an Radio Control car I have. It worked great to. It was 30wt this stuff https://www.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...Fp9I38ivbrtsKhMVcPMoHYC0u19z0MjoaAsEMEALw_wcB. Really though even vegetable oil for cooking will work fine. I have never used it but a buddy of mine has for 15 years cause he is uber cheap.:wink2:


----------



## mourya (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks RLee. Will give it a try!


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

mourya said:


> but doesnt vasiline affect the rubber after a few days?


It does not affect the rubber. It all depends on how refined an oil based lube is. Vaseline as far as I can tell is highly refined.

It's also pretty darn safe. Moms use it for diaper rash. It moisturizes skin. And it is used to protect burns and cuts.


----------



## tinalander (Jun 10, 2018)

Quagulator said:


> I'm not familiar with fluval filters, but on my old marine land I would just use regular Vaseline. Never had an issue.


No! Vaseline is a petroleum product. It is unsafe for fish and it breaks down rubber products, like o-rings. Use silicone-based lubricants.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Meh, Vaseline has worked fine for 20 years for me. No un-accounted for fish deaths as of yet.


----------



## brothermichigan (Sep 5, 2017)

Vaseline may be unsafe if a significant amount of it makes it into the water, but if that's the case you're not lubricating the seals properly in the first place.


----------

